# Thoughts on Audio Que 15'' HD3



## Turbo_CitrusEs (Feb 8, 2010)

Just wondering what everyone's thoughts/opinions are on the audio que hdc3. I'm looking to do my first spl setup and someone suggested these subs to me. I would be using an alpine 9887, single 15'' hdc3, and a clarion dpx11551. Amp is rated at 1,550 x [email protected] with a 200amp inline fuse. No internal fusing on the amp. I'm looking at a 3.5-4.0 cuft box. The vehicle I would be putting this in is a 2005 Acura RSX. Sorry for the rambling. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
http://www.audioque.com/aq/?page_id=24


----------



## Bigg Boy (Nov 4, 2009)

Going for all out spl? or a daily driver?


----------



## MyNameIsBen (Mar 12, 2010)

they do the job for output, friend had one in his civic hatch, about 3.5cu slot port, audioque amp, they are great for the price


----------



## Turbo_CitrusEs (Feb 8, 2010)

Bigg Boy said:


> Going for all out spl? or a daily driver?


I'm still up in the air about this. I would like to go for all out spl, but I would also like to use the sub in the car on a day to day basis. I was looking at the voice coil options they offered. I know the copper coil would conduct electricity better then the aluminum, but the aluminum will handle the heat better when I would really want to "pound" on the sub. What would you suggest?


----------



## eggyhustles (Sep 18, 2008)

Out of the 5 setups i've heard with hdc's, they all sounded like complete crap. 

If u want a good daily sub that will pound, look into the fi btl or dc lvl 4.


----------



## Turbo_CitrusEs (Feb 8, 2010)

eggyhustles said:


> Out of the 5 setups i've heard with hdc's, they all sounded like complete crap.
> 
> If u want a good daily sub that will pound, look into the fi btl or dc lvl 4.


My question here is will either of those two drivers be good for daily driving, but also be able to get loud and hit the spl levels I'm looking for? I was looking at the specs on both the subs you suggested and was wondering if they are underrated? I know that the audio ques are and that the 1,500 watts or so I'm gonna throw at it wouldn't be an issue. Also what are the prices like on the DC sub woofers? I was not able to find any pricing on them.


----------



## eggyhustles (Sep 18, 2008)

The btl's and dc's are very underrated..they're folks who are throwing 500-600w more than rated @ these woofers daily. Just gotta be smart with it. 

You have to contact dc for pricing.


----------



## Turbo_CitrusEs (Feb 8, 2010)

Any other suggestions/ideas anyone??


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

Turbo_CitrusEs said:


> Any other suggestions/ideas anyone??


people spend $10,000s on spl vehicles and blow chit up all the time. unless your going to do the same trying to compete is pointless (imo) 

build a nice loud, great sounding daily driver.

ftw.


----------



## Turbo_CitrusEs (Feb 8, 2010)

60ndown said:


> people spend $10,000s on spl vehicles and blow chit up all the time. unless your going to do the same trying to compete is pointless (imo)
> 
> build a nice loud, great sounding daily driver.
> 
> ftw.


I guess I probably should have been more specific with my question. I was looking to see if the audio que was a good choice for a woofer or if there was better suited options for a ''loud'' daily driver subwoofer.


----------



## eggyhustles (Sep 18, 2008)

Yes...tons

fi bl/btl
alpine type x
ssa icon/xcon
dc lvl 3/lvl 4
incriminator audio death row/death penalty/lethal injection 
kicker cvx


----------



## mrhighdef (Jun 13, 2010)

eggyhustles said:


> The btl's and dc's are very underrated..they're folks who are throwing 500-600w more than rated @ these woofers daily. Just gotta be smart with it.
> 
> You have to contact dc for pricing.


dc have great prices imo. i just got 2 lvl4XL 15s

but 500-600w more than rated is nothing.
ive ran a true 3000rms on audioque hdc315's.
i just installed 1 a few days ago with a aq3500.1 which does 4200rms at 1ohm...not quite as strong as the Dc but sounded amazing.
to be safe daily, i'd give hdc315s no more than 3000 daily

i havent got my sub amp/s yet but so far looks like im gonna go with a Stetsom V4K2E b/c i can get one at a great price and dont know what other amp can push 5500rms of 13.8v and not pay $1000+


----------



## Turbo_CitrusEs (Feb 8, 2010)

I know dc audio is on this forum. Just wondering if anyone knows their user name so I can pm them about prices for their subs.


----------



## mrhighdef (Jun 13, 2010)

Turbo_CitrusEs said:


> I know dc audio is on this forum. Just wondering if anyone knows their user name so I can pm them about prices for their subs.


give them a call or email
[email protected]
Ph: (775).425.5700

if you dont have a dc audio dealer around you, you get awesome direct prices.

i can tell you the level 4XL is on another level vs the audioque and i love audioque b/c you get awesome quality at a great price.. not to mention the alum coil subs are made right in the DD warehouse...the coppers arent but they're still good. 
the level 4XL's are beast and a hole different monster...


----------



## Turbo_CitrusEs (Feb 8, 2010)

What are the major difference between the copper and aluminum coils? Haven't really seen a straight forward answer. Just wondering if its worth the extra $60 or so to get the aluminum coils if I'm just using this as a daily driver sub. Also you said you have the level 4xl, any chance you can pm me with an approximate price of what you paid just so i can get an idea to compare. The closest DC Audio dealer is about 3 hours away and the only one in Pennsylvania. Honestly not really willing to travel that far just to hear/buy a sub.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

Turbo_CitrusEs said:


> What are the major difference between the copper and aluminum coils? Haven't really seen a straight forward answer. Just wondering if its worth the extra $60 or so to get the aluminum coils if I'm just using this as a daily driver sub. Also you said you have the level 4xl, any chance you can pm me with an approximate price of what you paid just so i can get an idea to compare. The closest DC Audio dealer is about 3 hours away and the only one in Pennsylvania. Honestly not really willing to travel that far just to hear/buy a sub.


Difference is probably better cooling. I doubt the benefits are noticeable in a DD setup.


----------



## ginod (Dec 19, 2009)

this sub is beast spl dud what is the end tht you wont//?


----------



## mrhighdef (Jun 13, 2010)

Turbo_CitrusEs said:


> What are the major difference between the copper and aluminum coils? Haven't really seen a straight forward answer. Just wondering if its worth the extra $60 or so to get the aluminum coils if I'm just using this as a daily driver sub. Also you said you have the level 4xl, any chance you can pm me with an approximate price of what you paid just so i can get an idea to compare. The closest DC Audio dealer is about 3 hours away and the only one in Pennsylvania. Honestly not really willing to travel that far just to hear/buy a sub.


tougher overall sub
alum coil usa build, copper coil china
cooling
better suspension on alum
coppers get louder with less power but with more power alum will get louder
give DJ a call. he'll tell you anything you want to know


----------

